
Skycoin Skywire Testnet Is Here - tim333
https://medium.com/skycoin/skycoin-skywire-testnet-is-here-c5265b3506fe
======
tim333
I think it's quite interesting that they are trying to build an alternative
internet layer bypassing Comcast with aerials to the backhauls. Goodness knows
if they'll get anywhere. Some other stuff [https://coincentral.com/what-is-
skycoin-sky-a-beginners-guid...](https://coincentral.com/what-is-skycoin-sky-
a-beginners-guide/)

You get coins for being a node on their network rather than for doing dumb
hashes like bitcoin which may be better environmentally.

